# Donnarumma resterà al PSG e sarà titolare.



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Come riportato da Di Marzio,, è improbabile che Donnarumma possa lasciare il PSG a fine stagione. Arriverà un allenatore che farà chiarezza sul ruolo del portiere e nella prossima stagione Donnarumma sarà titolare. Sto all'alternanza con Navas, che ha creato solo caos.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Marzo 2022)

E gli aumenteranno anche l’ingaggio.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> E gli aumenteranno anche l’ingaggio.



Fessi come sono, probabilissimo


----------



## Viulento (12 Marzo 2022)

sanasegadimarzio


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio,, è improbabile che Donnarumma possa lasciare il PSG a fine stagione. Arriverà un allenatore che farà chiarezza sul ruolo del portiere e nella prossima stagione Donnarumma sarà titolare. Sto all'alternanza con Navas, che ha creato solo caos.


Se arriverà un allenatore che farà chiarezza sul ruolo del portiere Donnarumma sarà in panchina permanente.


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio,, è improbabile che Donnarumma possa lasciare il PSG a fine stagione. Arriverà un allenatore che farà chiarezza sul ruolo del portiere e nella prossima stagione Donnarumma sarà titolare. Sto all'alternanza con Navas, che ha creato solo caos.


E magari prendono anche il fratello come riserva?


----------



## Kayl (12 Marzo 2022)

Ah già è colpa del 4 volte campione della CL e fortissimo coi piedi che lui fa cavolate. Diventano tutti Mazzarri con lui.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> E magari prendono anche il fratello come riserva?


ma si serve il decimo portiere in rosa


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio,, è improbabile che Donnarumma possa lasciare il PSG a fine stagione. Arriverà un allenatore che farà chiarezza sul ruolo del portiere e nella prossima stagione Donnarumma sarà titolare. Sto all'alternanza con Navas, che ha creato solo caos.


Dichiarazioni gravissime da parte di un giornalista imbeccato da raiola.

La storia dice che il psg è fuori dalla Champions PER COLPA di Donnarumma .

Ieri i fischi di San Siro, oggi l'alternanza con navas...

Il sistema non esiste. 
Forza Portogallo.


----------



## malos (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio,, è improbabile che Donnarumma possa lasciare il PSG a fine stagione. Arriverà un allenatore che farà chiarezza sul ruolo del portiere e nella prossima stagione Donnarumma sarà titolare. Sto all'alternanza con Navas, che ha creato solo caos.


Me lo vedo Zidane che panchina Navas.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2022)

Più che una notizia, sembrava un desiderio di Di Marzio.

Addirittura la francese in studio che dice che in Francia nessuno ha criticato Donnarumma. D'altronde prendere 2 come il "becchino del PSG" è un complimento


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio,, è improbabile che Donnarumma possa lasciare il PSG a fine stagione. Arriverà un allenatore che farà chiarezza sul ruolo del portiere e nella prossima stagione Donnarumma sarà titolare. Sto all'alternanza con Navas, che ha creato solo caos.


Giornalismo squallido.


Donnarumma dovrebbe nascondersi nel cesso e invece il suo procuratore chiama gli amichetti per continuare ad alimentare il fenomeno fake , quello che non esiste. 

Avanti così.
Ci vediamo contro il Portogallo.


----------



## IDRIVE (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio,, è improbabile che Donnarumma possa lasciare il PSG a fine stagione. Arriverà un allenatore che farà chiarezza sul ruolo del portiere e nella prossima stagione Donnarumma sarà titolare. Sto all'alternanza con Navas, che ha creato solo caos.


Eh, sì "l'alternanza con Navas ha creato solo caos". Infatti, bastava panchinare il bimbominkia come avvenuto di solito in questa stagione e il Psg ora sarebbe ai quarti di champions e non ci sarebbe stato nessun "caos". Attenzione, perchè ora si cerca di far passare la tesi che l'errore che ha deciso gli ottavi è stato commesso dal povero cocco che "era sotto stress per l'alternanza con Navas", sulla stessa falsariga del famoso "colpa dei fischi di San Siro" all'epoca delle cappellate fatte in Nations League con la nazionale. Per ogni papera una scusante.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Più che una notizia, sembrava un desiderio di Di Marzio.
> 
> Addirittura la francese in studio che dice che in Francia nessuno ha criticato Donnarumma. D'altronde prendere 2 come il "becchino del PSG" è un complimento


Sono gli stessi del Milan non esiste e Donnarumma meglio di Maignan.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Marzo 2022)

Si ,ma non nella realtà, su Fifa


----------



## sacchino (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio,, è improbabile che Donnarumma possa lasciare il PSG a fine stagione. Arriverà un allenatore che farà chiarezza sul ruolo del portiere e nella prossima stagione Donnarumma sarà titolare. Sto all'alternanza con Navas, che ha creato solo caos.


Il PSg è finito, senza Mbappe e col Modigliani in porta dove cacchio vanno? Solo la ligue 1 vinceranno.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Comunque chissà che pressioni avrà avuto Pochettino per fare giocare cicciobrutto.

Sa anche lui che Navas da più garanzie.

Purtroppo gli è costato il posto. Se arriva Zidane Donnarumma non vedrà più il campo.


----------



## Cataldinho (13 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Si ,ma non nella realtà, su Fifa


Anche su Fifa paperumma si distingue


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2022)

Dovesse arrivare Zizou dubito possa accadere eh. Ha vinto 3 Champions con Navas.


----------



## Viulento (13 Marzo 2022)

intanto contro il bordeaux e' in panca a guardare navas. 2-0 per il psg.

ps. ed il nostro adli sempre piu' ultimo in classifica col bordeaux.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> intanto contro il bordeaux e' in panca a guardare navas. 2-0 per il psg.
> 
> ps. ed il nostro adli sempre piu' ultimo in classifica col bordeaux.


Ma è davvero forte sto Adli?

Chiedo senza polemica, è troppo importante per noi sia pronto 
Altrimenti senza Kessie saranno dolori


----------



## Swaitak (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio,, è improbabile che Donnarumma possa lasciare il PSG a fine stagione. Arriverà un allenatore che farà chiarezza sul ruolo del portiere e nella prossima stagione Donnarumma sarà titolare. Sto all'alternanza con Navas, che ha creato solo caos.


Se continua così sarà titolare del Bar probabilmente


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è davvero forte sto Adli?
> 
> Chiedo senza polemica, è troppo importante per noi sia pronto
> Altrimenti senza Kessie saranno dolori



Non aspettiamoci che arrivi e spacchi il mondo eh. È tecnicamente molto valido, salta l' uomo in dribbling meravigliosamente e ha una visione di gioco straordinaria. Non credo sia il sostituto perfetto di Kessie. E comunque per sostituire il Kessie di quest' anno persino Paperino va bene.


----------



## Viulento (13 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è davvero forte sto Adli?
> 
> Chiedo senza polemica, è troppo importante per noi sia pronto
> Altrimenti senza Kessie saranno dolori


secondo me all'80% gli serviranno minimo 6 mesi per capire il ruolo in cui giochera' e il campionato italiano.
poi siccome siamo sempre fortunati, diventera' un grandissimo subito alla prima partita.


----------



## Dexter (13 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è davvero forte sto Adli?
> 
> Chiedo senza polemica, è troppo importante per noi sia pronto
> Altrimenti senza Kessie saranno dolori


É ultimo in Ligue 1. Anche fosse il miglior giocatore del Bordeaux non credo sia pronto...anche Messias era il faro del Crotone...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non aspettiamoci che arrivi e spacchi il mondo eh. È tecnicamente molto valido, salta l' uomo in dribbling meravigliosamente e ha una visione di gioco straordinaria. Non credo sia il sostituto perfetto di Kessie. E comunque per sostituire il Kessie di quest' anno persino Paperino va bene.



Che sia diverso da Kessie l' ho intuito.

A me va bene anche cambiassimo modo di giocare, purché si vinca.

E se perdi Kessie, devi trovarne un altro che anche se diverso, non faccia solo da comparsa


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É ultimo in Ligue 1. Anche fosse il miglior giocatore del Bordeaux non credo sia pronto...anche Messias era il faro del Crotone...


Era la risposta che temevo..


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> intanto contro il bordeaux e' in panca a guardare navas. 2-0 per il psg.
> 
> ps. ed il nostro adli sempre piu' ultimo in classifica col bordeaux.


Nessuna contestazione per il man of the match contro il Real M?
Quello che sposta gli equilibri e che ha ambizioni diverse da noi altri scarsi e pezzenti.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che sia diverso da Kessie l' ho intuito.
> 
> A me va bene anche cambiassimo modo di giocare, purché si vinca.
> 
> E se perdi Kessie, devi trovarne un altro che anche se diverso, non faccia solo da comparsa



Ovvio che se perdiamo Kessie dobbiamo sostituirlo. Vedremo se prenderemo un giocatore simile oppure no ma il Kessie di quest' anno a mio modo di vedere è prescindibile.


----------

